# Sod the dog - beware of the gerbil! Do you have an evil rodent?



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I just wondered if anyone else has a truly vicious rodent?

Rosie my duprasi came from a pet shop (never again!) who I hold soley accountable for her temperament as she obviously wasn't handled from an early age and was 8 months old when we brought her home. 

Never before has an animal had such an inapproriate name as she is far from rosie lol She has bitten everyone who has dared to place a hand in her tank - even just to offer a sunflower seed! The other day the OH reached in to to retrieve her food bowl and pulled his hand out complete with duprasi attached via her teeth to his finger! She'd charged at his hand as soon as she saw it 

Picking her up without major hand protection is a no no. Rosie can bite through the gloves that I normally use so instead it requires the OH's welding gloves. He picked her up with these yesterday wihlst I cleaned her out and tried to handle her. She twisted in his grip to bite him and the OH squealed like a girl :lol:

Thankfully for Rosie she is very cute even if she isn't a cuddle pet and spends most of her time dubbed as 'Satan!' 

Forget well 'ard' dogs as status symbols - our duprasi's where it's at!


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

i got a guinea pig from the pet shop. he's not as bad as got him at 6 wks. He is the only one who has biten he hates being handled. show pet shop pets need warnings.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL hilarious. Well not when you have a duprasi hanging off your finger I guess lol!!

I have never had a vicious rodent really...though I have been bitten by a mouse...which is supposed to never happen. still even that was a warning nip and it was my fault...it was when I was being hands on about checking for lumps etc. Only once been bitten by my Roma (syrian) and that was when she was a baby and I tried to coax her out of her house by putting my finger in the door...soooo stoopid!!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Srhdufe has one savage hamster who is also called Rosie, maybe it isnt a great name for a rodent. Darla was adopted by me as the staff at [email protected] were laughing when I came in and asked me if I wanted a physcho hamster, so I took her on and she has proved them right. She is much better in the Imac cage but when she was in the hamster heaven and the huge fop cage she would actually try to reach out of the bars to grab people, nothing I can do has tamed her although now she likes this cage she lets me feed her without trying to eat me, I think she likes all the different levels and its actually bigger as its got a few extensions.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

I have got a Vicious rabbit called Barney!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I've owned Syrian hamsters for the past 10 years or more now, I've owned 30 + ish in this time and 6 is the most I've had at one time, (well I did have 13 at one time, but 10 were babies) Most of these hamsters were from pet shops, so most were jumpy and hadn't been handled, apart from the 3 babies I kept from the 3 litters I had.

During this time I've only ever been bitten by one hamster and this was the first hamster I ever owned. I had my finger through the bars of her cage, so I don't blame her lol. She was friendly otherwise.

However, there was a time I had this one hamster and she was nasty, she didn't like being touched at all. She was forever trying to make an escape from her cage and chewed all along the plastic base of her first cage. Then we bought her a new cage, a completely different one to her first and as of that day, she completely changed and was friendly ever since. It was quite weird, but for some reason it just seemed she had hatred towards the cage and just tried to bite anyone that went near.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I owned and bred chipmunks as a kid. I absoloutly adored them and all but one made wonderful pets. Humbug was emotionally challenged! I could never home her as she was frickin wild!

IF you walked past her enclosure she would grab at clothes, trying to drag you into the cage to kill kill kill. 

I couldnt house her with any others as she would literally rip their throat out (as she did to her sterile mate  ).

nasty piece of work she was! She lived the longest too, she was 13 when she popped her cloggs!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 6 rats 2 of which would happily do a Monty python white rabbit act on me any time, little sods

The other rats are fie but the 2 oldest hate every human LOL


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Srhdufe has one savage hamster who is also called Rosie, maybe it isnt a great name for a rodent.


I was just going to mention that :lol: :lol:

Definately in the name i think :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo's the only vicious rat I've ever owned but she's 2 now & has definitely mellowed as she's got older


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a gerbil that would leap out of her nest to bite your hand if you went in just to top up the food bowl! She was mental >.<


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL

I have one like that too..... you only have to do so much as pick up the tub of food and she springs out of her nest... I bravely put my hand in but she always manages to get me   I get severely sniffed by my lovely baby 

I used to have a nasty dwarf hammy when I was younger though... never again pmsl


----------

